# LAST MAN STANDING



## Rabieshund (Dec 30, 2007)

Shot today. Model is Fabian.  There will be one more photo from this session later on.

*LAST MAN STANDING*


----------



## molsen (Dec 30, 2007)

NASTY.  and awesome


----------



## Alpha (Dec 30, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## THORHAMMER (Dec 30, 2007)

amazing tonality and grittiness !!!!


----------



## Sideburns (Dec 30, 2007)

I like the first one a lot.
The second one seems too sad.  He should be more "fierce" since he just won a fight....or whatever it is that just happened...he got through it.

But great quality shots all around.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Dec 30, 2007)

Yes, GREAT quality!

They're exactly like what Joey Lawrence did for one of his jobs. 

www.joeyl.com > commercial photo gallery > Portfolio > Bands/musicians

You'll see what I mean, carbon copy.


----------



## klissarov ik (Dec 30, 2007)

very nice outcome. what gear did you use?


----------



## hawkeye (Dec 30, 2007)

WOW-WA-WOO-WE, veirdy-nice-a

as Borat would say


----------



## hawkeye (Dec 30, 2007)

(deleted)
comment posted twice


----------



## anuragbhateja (Dec 30, 2007)

only one word... IMPRESSIVE!!!! ***** 5 Stars for you!!!


----------



## ScottS (Dec 30, 2007)

Sweeet!!!! Looks so real!


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Dec 31, 2007)

It looks some good lighting and good post-processing to me. Good shot.


----------



## Rabieshund (Dec 31, 2007)

Thanks a lot guys!

Yes I know this is pretty Joey L-ish, I'm pretty much into the same style as he is.


----------



## Chiller (Dec 31, 2007)

:hail::hail:Wow...nicely done.


----------



## Robstar1619 (Dec 31, 2007)

Wow..pretty awsome..well done:hail:


----------



## THORHAMMER (Dec 31, 2007)

yeah,. if only he didnt have the hand wrap and there was a flaming car in the background or something then it would be original... 

still its good....


----------



## NJMAN (Jan 1, 2008)

In a class all by itself.  Truly outstanding!! :thumbup: :thumbup:

NJ


----------



## Rabieshund (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks for all the comments!


----------



## oldnavy170 (Jan 1, 2008)

Amazing work!!!  The trickle of blood looks real too.  Excellent processing too.


----------



## cameramike (Jan 1, 2008)

wow awesome work 5 stars all the way


----------



## KristinaS (Jan 1, 2008)

I always love your work. Very impressive.


----------



## Rabieshund (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks!
If anyone's interested, we used charcoal (and some water) for dirt and for blood we used syrup, food coloring and water. The sweat was rapeseed oil and water. The post processing included a multiply technique, some dodge/burn and detail work of course.


----------



## dbrandon (Jan 2, 2008)

Bet it took him a while to get cleaned up   Amazing shot though, worth the extra effort ! :thumbup:


----------



## Alex_B (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice indeed, but did you really have to beat him up for this shoot? 

I would not say he should look more fierce as suggested, I like the faint expression of exhaustion on the face. Makes it more realistic.


----------



## Funky (Jan 12, 2008)

Damn, thats not bad at all.....


----------



## unnecessary (Jan 13, 2008)

super nice! I cant wait til i try the same shots.


----------

